# FreeBSD threads + backtrace



## jamesryuji (Oct 6, 2013)

Good day! I work for crossplatform engine, and have some problem under FreeBSD.

The first:
I use backtrace function on Linux and MacOS X, and is work fine. But under FreeBSD backtrace crash with segfault (libexecinfo 1.1_3 port, x64 FreeBSD 9.1)

The second:
I implement Berkley sockets for TCP, and on Linux and MacOS X thay works fine. But, under FreeBSD I get segfault on send/recv functions.

Links for github source:
backtrace:
https://github.com/dmitriy-lodyanov...ce/@base/stacktrace/@unix/unix_stacktrace.cpp
socks:
https://github.com/dmitriy-lodyanov...@crosslayer/net/@unix/unix_net_TCP_Socket.cpp
https://github.com/dmitriy-lodyanov/meta_sdk/blob/jim_dev/source/@crosslayer/net/net_TCP_Socket.cpp

Please help!


----------



## expl (Oct 7, 2013)

It is not easy to figure out memory access problems just by looking at the source. You need to compile everything with debugging symbols and then provide a crash dump file or analyze it yourself.


----------



## jamesryuji (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for answer!
Sure, i compile my code with -g3, -rdynamic, draw 2 flags.
Crash dump is good way, but as i say, i have problems - backtrace didn't work, just crash with segfault, my own implement of backtrace show - on signal c stack filled zero poiters(sorry for bad eng). I can't get crah dump, while libexecinfo dind't work.


----------



## jamesryuji (Oct 8, 2013)

you can clone my git repo, i can make easy test, be work on linux, and din't on freebsd.
My contacts: jamesryuji (Skype) jamesryuji@gmail.com (mail)


----------

